# Canadian tweed amp builders



## BMCM (Jul 6, 2008)

Can you name some companies who are building nice tweed replicas in Canada?


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

I think Clara amps does a couple tweed models, but I'm not sure of any one who does the full tweed lineup. If you're willing to order across the border, Lil Dawg Amps offers a full line of Tweed clones. I bought his Princeton clone at the beginning of the year, and it's a fantastic amp. Good workmanship and awesome customer service. Jim keeps you informed of the progress of your amp, complete with pictures. I'll be dealing with him again.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Trinity amps out of Toronto does one...

Trinity Amps - Products


----------

